# Transferring as a Team Lead



## salamandar (Aug 18, 2021)

hey!! as a newly instated team lead who just got an apartment and is looking to move out of my current area, I wanted to inquire about transferring. how long do I have to be in my position before being eligible for a transfer??


----------



## WinterRose (Aug 18, 2021)

I guess it depends on the store?  In my store, there is usually a movement of team leads into different areas in the first month of the year. But it's not unheard of a team lead to be transferred 
to another department but that depends on the business needs. I was transferred to Market a few months before the 4th quarter last year. I became a team lead in Jan of last year.


----------



## MrT (Aug 19, 2021)

New TL and you want to transfer stores? You can always ask but it might be a year before you can transfer as a tl or more. I have not had problems transferring in the past as a tm.  Every tl ive seen transfer has been delayed.  If you are desperate to transfer out of the area you may have to step down to tm and do it that way. If you are looking to just get out of the area sometime in the future i would say 1 year is a good mark.  They may want more but it will really depend on the store at that time.  Also the store you transfer too will need to approve and have space for you and they may be less enthusiastic to go for a new TL over hiring there own.


----------



## salamandar (Aug 19, 2021)

MrT said:


> New TL and you want to transfer stores? You can always ask but it might be a year before you can transfer as a tl or more. I have not had problems transferring in the past as a tm.  Every tl ive seen transfer has been delayed.  If you are desperate to transfer out of the area you may have to step down to tm and do it that way. If you are looking to just get out of the area sometime in the future i would say 1 year is a good mark.  They may want more but it will really depend on the store at that time.  Also the store you transfer too will need to approve and have space for you and they may be less enthusiastic to go for a new TL over hiring there own.


I’ve been a style consultant at my current store for 3 years, and they had the tl step down and when they did, I applied for the position & got promoted about 3 months ago. I’m trying to move out of my parents house, hence the whole transferring/ moving locations when I get my apartment. the store I’m applying to has 2 positions open for TL of style, so there’s plenty availability, I just didn’t know the official rule of how long I had to be in the role for before being eligible for a transfer. I’ve heard that for team members it’s 90 days, and I didn’t know if that applies to team leads as well so I just wanted to inquire.


----------



## MrT (Aug 19, 2021)

salamandar said:


> I’ve been a style consultant at my current store for 3 years, and they had the tl step down and when they did, I applied for the position & got promoted about 3 months ago. I’m trying to move out of my parents house, hence the whole transferring/ moving locations when I get my apartment. the store I’m applying to has 2 positions open for TL of style, so there’s plenty availability, I just didn’t know the official rule of how long I had to be in the role for before being eligible for a transfer. I’ve heard that for team members it’s 90 days, and I didn’t know if that applies to team leads as well so I just wanted to inquire.


I dont believe there is a definite number.  I would start talking to your sd/hr/etl asap then.  It doesnt hurt to talk to the new store either to make sure they dont have people in mind for those positions.  If they need two and are desperate they may try and expedite the process and get you there faster.  Talk to your store first dont want to go over there heads.


----------



## BackupTL (Aug 22, 2021)

Technically 18 months, but this is easily ignored. You do need SD/DSD approval from your store and possibly up to DSD approval depending on what district the new store is in. You'll want to start the process ASAP since there's a lot of people involved. Our last out of district transfers required HRBP/DSD approval on both ends, essentially making the TLs interview again (although it was much different than a new in role type interview).


----------

